# Bow Fish?



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anybody do this type of fishing? I thought about trying it out as I saw a show where they were doing this near Oak Island, NC for stingrays. Didn't know the ends and outs of it.


----------



## Scalez (Aug 21, 2008)

check it out >>>>> http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forum.php

Everything you ever needed to know about bowfishing and more. Great site for info on trolling motors, batteries and lights !


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Its a blast, did it down in Louisiana for gar. Pretty simple, just don't shoot anything you aren't supposed to. Aim below the fish because water refracts light and the image you see is actually lower than you think. One suggestion I might make is to get the safety slides for your arrow, bowfishing is dangerous without the right precautions. This slide keeps the line in fron of your arrow rest at all times.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Lots of fun..... get the right gear, pay attention to the species that are legal, and practice. As FishWhisperer said... the image you see is not where it is.
I will take 2 liter soda bottles and tie a weight to the neck with a string and put some pebbles inside to get the bottle to sit horizontal and set them in shallow water a few feet deep.
Also dont use you deer hunting bow.... the less moving, added parts the safer it is. Consider picking up an inexpensive recurve or a stripped down compound and make it your fishing bow. also you really dont need anything heavier than 40-45lb draw


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Cducer hit it on the nose. My buddy used his deer/elk bow with 80 lb draw and would stick Fish to the bottom and burry the arrow into the mud. It took a lot of fun out of it. I had an old 40 lb recurve that was great.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've been feeden'em fiberglas for near 50 years... may be able to answer a lot of your questions...

cducer's the man with some of the best ray shootin in the country right down the road from him in the Chesapeake bay... we oughta make a pilgrimage up there this spring...

my main shooters are Bear Kodiak Magnums 43# and have a Oneida Black Eagle set at 50# rigged out with floats and all for the really big fish...


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you have heard it all on here already but defiantly get the right equipment and know what kinds of fish you are going after and the legality of bow hunting in that state. Also I recently purchased a line reel to go on the bow. Usually called a retriever. You can see some examples here http://www.amsbowfishing.com/ I did't always have one but it makes a lot of difference and makes your outing a lot more fun.


----------

